# Pension maturity - what is best to do



## joanmul (3 Oct 2007)

I can't find any thread that this specific question might have been dealt with. My husband has an Eagle Star pension fund that has a maturity value at age 60 (which he is now) of €33065 with the option of taking 25% and have a monthly pension of €98 or no lump sum and monthly pen. of €131. (Figures are rounded.) We don't know where to get advice about what the best thing would be to do to get the best value for the €33 grand. It can be left in Eagle Star in an approved retirement fund or it can be transferred to another pension fund outside of Eagle Star. If we ask Eagle Star for advice they're going to be biased in their own favour. Does anyone have any opinions?


----------



## F. Kruger (4 Oct 2007)

You should be able to get a better annuity rate than that at the moment, assuming that you want to go down that route.

I just did a quick calculation with one company and was able to increase the €131pm to €166pm***.



** *Assumes single life pension, guaranteed for 5 years and life thereafter, no escalation, payable monthly in advance.


----------

